# Enhancing Ranger Ghost 169



## robertalopis (Jun 7, 2011)

Help guys. I own a Ranger Ghost 169 fully loaded. This year I have been diagnosed with arthritis of the lower lumbar and bulging disc. Doctors tell me to stand while on my boat and do not sit. This is my question. Does anyone have a suggestion on what I can do to help eliminate that problem?? I thought of adding a mini leaning post but probably cannot reach the steering wheel while standing...I stand at 5'8". Any ideas guys??? All suggestions will be considered. I appreciate any input. Thank you very much.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I feel your pain...really, I do. Not a youngster anymore myself and there are days
where a backbrace and cane are the only way I can deal with it. Kneeling might let you
still use the existing controls, but the getting up and down is a major irritation!
Another option is to lift or replace the console and lengthen control cables to fit the new height.


----------

